# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή σχετιζόμενη με Ψύχωση

## Obsessed

Καλησπέρα.Είμαι νέος μέλος του forum.

Είμαι κάτοικος εξωτερικού εδώ και μισό χρόνο όπου ήρθα για μεταπτυχιακό.Μένω μόνος μου εδώ και το πρώτο διάστημα ήμουν με μια κοπέλα και όλα ήταν εντάξει.Να αναφέρω ότι εδώ και 10 χρόνια έχω προβλήματα με το άγχος που ξεκίνησαν ως διαταραχή πανικού,εξελίχθηκαν σε κοινωνική φοβία/νοσοφοβία και διάφορες περιόδους καταθλίψεων λόγω των περιορισμών του άγχους.

Λοιπόν πριν 2 μήνες χώρισα με την κοπέλα και άρχισαν οι καταστροφολογικές σκέψεις.Ότι δε θα καταφέρω να τελειώσω τις σπουδές,θα τα παρατήσω και θα γυρίσω πίσω Ελλάδα και τα συναφή.Γνώριμοι φόβοι και σκέψεις που έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν.

Μετά έκανα το λάθος να καθήσω να ψάξω στο διαδίκτυο για ψυχώσεις και σχιζοφρένεια. Άρχισα να τσεκάρω εάν ακούω φωνές και 2 φορές άκουσα τη φωνή του αδερφού μου και της μητέρας μου όταν ήμουν στο κρεβάτι,μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου. Τα πράγματα άρχισαν όμως να γίνονται χειρότερα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ακούω φωνές ή αν είναι σκέψεις αυτές,δεν μπορώ να το διαχωρίσω. Ακούω τη φράση "f*uck you" και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αληθινού ήχοι ή όχι. Και επίσης δισύλαββους ήχους που προέρχονται από έξω τους λαμβάνω σαν να λένε "faggot".

Έκανα τη σκέψη ότι σκότωσα την κοπέλα μου και ότι θα έρθει η αστυνομία να με πιάσει και ότι το δωμάτιο μου είναι φυλακή.Δε συνέβησαν αυτά στην πραγματικότητα,όμως εγώ πίστευα ότι έγιναν και είχα πανικοβληθεί και το βίωνα ως αληθινό γεγονός.Η μόνη που επαφή με την πραγματικότητα ήταν ότι αν μου έβαζαν να απαντήσω γραπτώς αν το έκανα ή όχι μόνο τότε θα έλεγα ότι δεν το έκανα.Επίσης δε βγαίνω από το σπίτι επειδή φοβάμαι ότι θα σκοτώσω κάποιον και μετά θα με πιάσουν,επειδή δε θα θυμάμαι ότι τον σκότωσα.

Πίστευα επίσης ότι κάποιος είναι στην κουζίνα,ενώ δεν ήταν κανένας και δεν έβλεπα κανέναν όμως εγώ συνέχιζα να το πιστεύω και να μου δημιουργεί άγχος. Και ότι κάποιος είναι δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου,ενώ κανείς δεν είναι,αλλά παρ'όλα αυτά συνεχίζω να αγχώνομαι.

Όταν βγαίνω έξω τσεκάρω πως με κοιτάει κάποιος,μήπως νιώσω απειλητικά και μια φορά όταν είδα κάποιον πίστεψα ότι είναι ο σατανάς(είμαι άθεος παρεμπιπτόντως) και έπαθα κρίση πανικού.Επίσης όταν βλέπω κάποια σειρά στην τηλεόραση φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσω να να πιστεύω ότι μου απευθύνεται και αρχίσω να απαντάω.Μάλιστα σε μια εκπομπή που έβλεπα και αναφέρθηκε η λέξη έγκυος,πίστεψα ότι είμαι έγκυος(και παρόλο που είμαι άντρας συνέχισα να πανικοβάλλομαι)!!

Όταν ήμουν στη βιβλιοθήκη και διάβαζα,ένιωσα σαν να είμαι υποχείριο κάποιου που θα με βάλει να κάνω αλλόκοτες κινήσεις και με θα με ανάγκαζε να βγω έξω.

Τσεκάρω και την όρασή μου,μήπως βλέπω παραισθήσεις και αναπαράγω για δευτερόλεπτα μη υπαρκτές εικόνες.

Οι φοβίες που είχαν πιο πριν είχαν να κάνουν με πιο ρεαλιστικά πράγματα,όπως νοσοφοβία,άγχος για το μέλλον κλπ.Αυτά που σκέφτομαι τώρα με φρικάρουν τελείως και ειδικά οι φωνές.Δεν έχω κανένα εδώ, είμαι μόνος μου και επίσης δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα υγείας εδώ ώστε να δω κάποιο ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο.Μετά βίας μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ στις σπουδές μου και σκέφτομαι 24 ώρες τη μέρα αυτά τα πράγματα,σαν να θέλω δηλαδή να πάθω ψύχωση ή έχω ήδη.

Πραγματικά αυτό το forum είναι η μόνη μου διέξοδος. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν κάποιος παρουσιάζει παρόμοια φοβία. Είναι σαν να θέλω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι θέλω να πάθω ψύχωση και το μυαλό μου περιστρέφεται 24 ώρες γύρω από αυτή τη σκέψη. Όταν αυτές οι σκέψεις δεν είναι τόσο έντονες,νιώθω απίστευτη κατάθλιψη για το μέλλον. Και επίσης νιώθω και έντονη αποπροσωποίηση,δηλαδή σαν να ζω και να αντιλαμβάνομαι τα ερεθίσματα,αλλά σαν να είμαι παρατηρητής και είμαι στα χαμένα. 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## GeorgeT

Το ότι μπορείς να έχεις πάθει ψύχωση είναι συχνό θέμα ιδεοληψιών. 

Το OCD σχετίζεται με έμμονες και τρομακτικές αγχώδεις σκέψεις. Στην περίπτωση σου οι αγχώδεις σκέψεις είναι σχετικές με το ότι μπορεί να είσαι ψυχωτικός. Και αφού φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ το γεγονός ότι είσαι ψυχωτικός ερμηνεύεις το οτιδήποτε, ακόμα και τις ίδιες τις σκέψεις ότι ίσως είναι φωνές και άρα είσαι τρελός. Είναι κάτι σαν τους φοιτητές ιατρικής που διαβάζουν για τον καρκίνο του εγκεφάλου, και αν νιώσουν ότι έχουν μια μικρή ζαλάδα τότε φοβούνται ότι ίσως έχουν καρκίνο!. Οτιδήποτε είναι έμμονη αγχώδη σκέψη και σε επηρεάζει πολύ είναι ocd.
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα τα εξής:

Προσπάθησε να αποκαταστροφοποιήσεις το γεγονός. Σκέψου, πιστεύεις στα αλήθεια μέσα σου ότι έχεις σχιζοφρένεια? Μήπως απλά έχεις τρελό άγχος?
Ακόμα σκέψου ότι οι σχιζοφρενείς δεν αναρωτιούνται αν έχουν σχιζοφρένεια ή όχι.
Τέλος, είναι όντως τόσο κακό ακόμα και να είχες σχιζοφρένεια? Όλο και κάποιες θεραπείες θα υπάρχουν!

Οπότε καταρχάς προσπάθησε να αποκαταστροφοποιήσεις την κατάσταση.

Μετά προσπάθησε να το σκέφτεσαι ανα μια μέρα, ανα δυο και ούτω καθεξής. Όταν σου έρθει η παρόρμηση να μηρυκάσεις να λες:

To να κάθομαι να μηρυκάζω για το αν είμαι σχιζοφρενής ή όχι δεν μου αποφέρει τίποτα. Απλά μου παίρνει πολύ χρόνο από την ζωή μου, τη στιγμή που θα μπορούσα να βγω με φίλους ή με γκομενάκια. Οπότε καλύτερα να καθίσω να ζήσω τη μέρα μου σήμερα και αύριο θα ασχοληθώ με το αν έχω σχιζοφρένεια ή όχι. Οπότε μια μέρα θα ασχολούμε με το θέμα "Αν έχω σχιζοφρένεια" και την άλλη όχι. Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος για μια μέρα, άμα θα ασχοληθώ με το θέμα ή όχι.

Είναι σαν αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι έχουν μικρόβια και πάνε να πλύνουν τα χέρια τους συνέχεια. Εσύ αντί να πας να πλύνεις τα χέρια, μηρυκάζεις και ψάχνεις λύση στο γεγονός αν έχεις σχιζοφρένεια η όχι. Λύση όμως δεν υπάρχει. Είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Οπότε ανα μια μέρα, αντιστέκεσαι στην παρόρμηση να μηρυκάζεις, μέχρι να το συνηθίσεις.

Τέλος, πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο που κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία πάση θυσία να το αντιμετωπίσεις οργανωμένα.
Το μυαλό θέλει τρενάρισμα και απευεσθητοποίηση στις έμμονες σκέψεις.

----------


## Vangelis.

mh lete oti thelete sto paidi.gia to mono pou borw na se diavevaiwsw einai oti den exeis psuxwsh.ideolhpsies einai, pou edwses megalh shmasia k s emfanozontai suxnotera,k oso deixneis oti tis fovasai k skeftesai mhpws tis kanw praksh(pou omws den prokeitai na kaneis praksh ap auta pou diavazw), toso sou ksanaemfanizontai.apo auta pou mas les den borei kapoios na katalavei kati allo,opote sumvoulepsou enan eidiko.kalo tha sou kanei.

----------


## elis

κ γω αυτο πιστευω απο το φοβο σου ειναι

----------


## Obsessed

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Ειδα εναν Ελληνα ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι ιδεοληψιες,παρ' ολα αυτα δεν μπορει να με αναλαβει για συνεδριες. Μου εδωσε fluvoxamine (στην Ελλαδα κυκλοφορει ως dumyrox). Εχει κανεις σας καποια εμπειρια? Οι ιδεοληψιες μου ειναι σε τεραστιο βαθμο και πραγματικα παιζει να ειναι χιλιαδες οι σκεψεις που κανω καθε μερα. Πρωτα ερμηνευω κατι παρανοικα και μετα προσπαθω να το εκλογικευσω.Εχω ακομα το φοβο της ψυχωσης,αλλα εχουν προστεθει και αλλα, οπως να αναρωτιεμαι αν οι πραξεις και οι ενεργειες που κανω οντως μου αρεσουν,αλλα το πιο ενοχλητικο τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι οτι βλεπω ατομα που ενω συνειδητα τα γνωριζω, εγω το αντιλαμβανομαι οτι δεν τα γνωριζω και μου φαινονται ξενα. Μερικες φορες συμβαινει σε τοσο εντονο βαθμο που παθαινω πανικο και σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω επειδη δεν αντεχω αυτο το μαρτυριο. Εχω νιωσει στο παρελθον αποπροσωποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση, αλλα διαρκουσαν μονο καποια λεπτα. Τωρα η διαρκεια ειναι ολη την ημερα και εχω φτασει σε σημειο να αποφευγω να βλεπω καποια ατομα επειδη οταν τα βλεπω μου φαινονται ξενα και παθαινω κρισεις πανικου. Το ιδιο σκεφτομαι και για την οικογενεια μου,οτι δεν τους ξερω,οτι οταν τους δω θα τους βλεπω σαν ξενους.Σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι οτι αυτα τα ατομα ισως σχετιζονται με το διαβολο η θελουν να μου κανουν κακο.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειτε το πιστευω ειτε οχι εγω το βιωνω ως αληθινο το γεγονος,πχ μπορει να μην πιστευω 100% οτι καποιος θελει να με σκοτωσει η να μου κανει κακο,ομως οι αντιδρασεις μου ειναι ακριβως οπως θα αντιδρουσα αν το πιστευα 100%. Δεν δρω βασει των σκεψεων μου (πχ αν πραγματικα πιστευα οτι καποιος θα με σκοτωσει θα πηγαινα στην αστυνομια), ομως ακομα και αν απανταω στον εαυτο μου οτι οχι, αυτο που σκεφτομαι δεν εχει λογικη βαση, εγω το βιωνω ως αληθινο. Ολα μου φαινονται ψευτικα,ζω σαν ζωντανος νεκρος. Δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να επισκεφτω καποιο ψυχιατρο,οι συνεδριες εδω ειναι 350 ευρω την ωρα και θα δω καποιο γιατρο οταν ερθω Ελλαδα το καλοκαιρι. Υπαρχει καποιος με αναλογη εμπειρια αποπροσωποιησης,αποπραγμα οποιησης μεγαλης διαρκειας? Ειναι σαν να εχω παθει alzheimer.Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος με αναλογεσ εμπειριες? Ειναι σαν να θελω να φτασω τον εαυτο μου στα ακρα και να παθω ψυχωση. Οταν μιλαω και τωρα που διηγουμαι τα γεγονοτα τα εκλογικευω,ομως οταν τα βιωνω ως αγχος η λογικη παραμεριζεται. Φοβαμαι μηπως ειμαι στην προδρομικη φαση της ψυχωσης/σχιζοφρενειας.Δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση απο τα φαρμακα και πλεον με οποιον και να μιλησω δε με καθησυχαζει,καθως οι εμμονες μου ειναι ισχυροτατες!

----------


## betelgeuse

Obsessed.
Εχω περιπου 10 χρονια ΙΨΔ(αν και μαλλον απο παντα την ειχα) και οταν ειχα καταθλιψη ειχα και αποπροσωποποιηση για ενα χρονο σχεδον,καθημερινα.
Οπως λες και εσυ το μυαλο μου δεν ηρεμουσε ολη την ημερα και ειχα και εγω ιδεοληψιες οτι εχω ψυχωση,οτι θα αυτοκτονησω ή οτι θα κανω κακο σε αλλους.
Η ψυχιατρος τοτε μου ειχε γραψει φαρμακα τα οποια πηρα για μικρο διαστημα και τα εκοψα μονη μου,οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι πανω στα φαρμακα.
Αυτο ομως που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι με τον καιρο οι ιδεοληψιες μπορουν να ελεγχθουν και να ζεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη.Δεν θα ειναι παντα ετσι.

----------


## christos78

Eγω ειχα αποπροσωποιηση για ενα τριμηνο.... με ολα τα γνωστα συμπτωματα.

----------


## Obsessed

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Πραγματικα η ιδεοληπικη διαταραχη ειναι μια κολαση.Μακραν οτι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει.Οταν παω να διαβασω στη βιβλιοθηκη μου ερχονται συνεχεια σκεψεις στο μυαλο μηπως με καταδιωκουν,μηπως με στραβοκοιταει καποιος κλπ.Γνωστα μου ατομα τα βλεπω και νιωθω σαν να μην τα αναγνωριζω και τα αποφευγω,γιατι αν πιασω κουβεντα μαζι τους σκεφτομαι οτι νιωθω οτι δεν τα ξερω και με πιανει πανικος.Αμφιβαλω για το αν πραγματικα αγαπαω τους γονεις μου και αλλα ατομα που ειναι δεδομενη η αγαπη μου και εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μην αναγνωριζω τι νιωθω.Δεν εχω κολλησει με ενα συγκεκριμενο θεμα,ομως οι σκεψεις μου περιστρεφονται γυρω απο εκατονταδες θεματα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι μεθαυριο θα ερθει η πρωην κοπελα μου απο Ελλαδα για να με επισκεφθει και ενω ολο αυτο το διαστημα μιλουσαμε μια χαρα και ξερω οτι με αγαπαει,εγω σκεφτομαι οτι θα τη νιωθω ξενη,οτι δε θα νιωθω ανετα μαζι της,θα θελω να τη διωξω και σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις οτι θα ερθει για να μου κανει κακο.Πλαθω σεναρια με το μυαλο μου ολο τον καιρο.Οσες φορες εχω παρει τηλεφωνο το γιατρο μου στην Ελλαδα μου εχει πει οτι ειναι ιδεοληψιες,αλλα εγω ειμαι σε οριακο σημειο να ξεχωριζω τι ισχυει και τι οχι. Φοβαμαι τα παντα,απο το να διαβασω η να δω καποια ταινια με φονο,μεχρι θρησκευτικα θεματα,οτι για παραδειγμα δεν πρεπει να κανω σεξ πριν το γαμο(ειμαι αθεος παρεμπιπτοντως!) και για το αν θελω να ξανακανω σχεση με κοπελα.Ακουγονται γνωριμα αυτα σε αλλα ατομα που εχουν ιδεοληψιες?Πρωτη φορα συμβαινει στη ζωη μου αυτη η μορφη αγχους και ειναι ενα μαρτυριο!!!

Ευχαριστω

----------


## niah

Το περιεχομενο των ιδεοληψιων μπορει να αφορά οτιδηποτε..τα παντα..
Οπως λες κι εσυ οφειλονται στο αγχος..κι αυτο ειναι που θα πρεπει να χτυπησεις με καποιο τροπο..Ξεκίνα απ το να μην τις φοβασαι αναγνωρίζοντας τες,κ γνωρίζοντας οτι τις εχουν κι αλλοι πολλοι ανθρωποι,κ να μην κάθεσαι να τις αναλύεις γιατι αυτο δεν εχει κανενα νοημα κ δεν σε οδηγει σε καποιο λογικο συμπέρασμα συνηθως..
Νομιζω πιο πανω είπες οτι ξεκινησες μια αγωγή..Δεν σε βοηθησε καθόλου?
Επισης πιστευω πως θα πρεπε να πεις του γιατρου σου οτι εισαι σε μια κρισιμη φαση του να μην μπορεις πλεον να αναγνωρίσεις τι ισχυει κ τι οχι κ οτι αυτο σου κανει κακο κ δεν το παλευεις, ωστε να σου δωσει μια συμβουλή για το τι πρεπει να κανεις την παρουσα φαση..
Το οτι ερχεσαι Ελλαδα το καλοκαιρι μου ακουγεται καλο γιατι πιστευω οτι θα ηρεμήσεις λίγο..θα νιωθεις πιο οικεία εδω..θα μπορουν να σου σταθουν κ οι δικοι σου και να πας παλι στο γιατρο σου..επομενως κανε λιγη υπομονη και προσπαθησε να μην τα παιρνεις σοβαρα εφοσον ακομα κι οι γιατροι σου σου λενε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ιδεοληψιες..

----------


## Obsessed

Όντως φίλε niah. Η δύναμη του μυαλού είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη και σε κατευθύνει. Το κακό με εμένα στην παρούσα φάση είναι ότι πλέον ότι διαπιστευτήρια και να μου παρέχει ο άλλος (έστω και αν είναι ειδικός), εγώ δεν ηρεμώ. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι ίσως και καλό μακροπρόθεσμα, αφού ίσως είναι προδρομικό στάδιο πλήρους ανεξαρτητοποίησης. Πάντως είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον το τι μπορεί να καταφέρει ο ανθρώπινος νους. Εγώ έχω ενεργοποιήσει όλους τους μηχανισμούς του "είναι"μου για την ανάπτυξη της συμπτωματολογίας της σχιζοφρένειας/ψύχωσης και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ακούω φωνές (εσωτερικές,οι οποίες είναι συγκεκριμένες φράσεις και δικό μου δημιούργημα και τις αναγνωρίζω ως μη ρεαλιστικές). Η πλάκα είναι ότι αν δεν καθόμουν να κοιτάξω για τα συμπτώματα της ψύχωσης δε θα ανέπτυσσα αυτό τον έμμονο τρόπο σκέψης, αλλά στην τελική και η νοσοφοβία και το παράλογο άγχος που είχα πριν δεν είναι και αυτή θέμα εμμονών? Από την εμπειρία που έχω η ιψδ είναι ότι χειρότερο, γιατί έχει να κάνει με λιγότερο ρεαλιστικό περιεχόμενο του φοβικού αντικειμένου, γεγονός που το καθιστά πιο δύσκολο στην αντιμετώπιση, αφού κάποιος νοσοφοβικός ηρεμεί αν κάνει κάποιες οργανικές εξετάσεις ή κάποιος με κρίσεις πανικού αποκτά εμπειρία με τον καιρό ότι δε θα πάθει κάτι και το αντιμετωπίζει. Οι σκέψεις όμως δεν ελέγχονται(δεν μπορείς να προβλέψεις τι θα σκεφτεί το μυαλό σου στα επόμενα λεπτά) και άρα είναι πιο δύσκολες στην αντιμετώπιση. Όπως και να έχει ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις όλων, ο George έκανε πολύ καλή ανάλυση,είτε είναι ειδικός είτε έχει αναπτύξει καλή εσωτερική ενόραση λόγω επιτυχούς ψυχοθεραπείας.

----------


## regenmacher

Έχω γράψει και στην κατηγορία, άγχος και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική.

Αρχιζω και απορω ομως με τον εαυτό μου, μηπως πασχω απο καποια ψυχωση. Φοβαμαι υπερβολικά τις σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενες ασθένειες και κυρίως το aids.
Το σκέφτομαι υπερβολικά, κάθε μέρα επί χρόνια. Είμαι ομοφυλόφιλος και είχα κάποιες άσχημες εμπειρίες στο παρελθόν, από ένα σύντροφο που απιστούσε.
Εκτοτε απεχω συνειδητά απο το σεξ. Παρόλα αυτά, ακόμη και όταν έρχομαι σε επαφή, δηλαδή οταν φιλάω κάποιον, όταν τον αγκαλιάζω, όταν κολλάμε τα σώματα μας, έστω κι ας είμαστε ντυμένοι, μου σκάει αυτή η εμμονή στο μυαλό οτι θα κολλήσω κάτι.
Πριν λιγες μερες, ενω γνωριζω ενα παιδι εδω και πολλους μηνες, αποφασισα να ερθω πιο κοντα μαζι του. Αγκαλιαστήκαμε, φιληθηκαμε, αλλα δε καναμε τιποτα παραπανω. Παρόλα αυτα μου εχει καρφωθεί η ιδεα στο μυαλο, οτι κολλησα κάτι, οτι θα πεθανω κτλ κτλ κτλ, και δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.

Δε ξερω αν αυτο το πραγμα ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική, ψυχωση, υπερβολικό άγχος.... Δε ξέρω.... Είμαι πολύ απελπισμένος.

----------


## axronos

egw na dite pws eimai de kserw apo pou na arxisw kai pou na telioso ilikrina.

----------


## Castiel

egw exw ideolipsia me tin psixosei ! kai otan bgenw eksw nomizw pws me sxoliazoun h oti milane gia mena ! ksero oti auto den simbenei alla GIATH niothw kai skeftome etsi mipos epidi exw mpei ston prothalamo tis sxizofreneias ? please respond!

----------


## zwitsa

Obsessed απο ολα οσα ειπες κραταω οτι εισαι μονος σου σε μια ξενη χωρα, μονος σου στο σπιτι και γενικα μονος σου (αν καταλαβα καλα)!!! και απο πανω εχεις και την πιεση του διαβασματος. εχω περασει οξεια ψυχωτικη συνδρομη και ενας βασικος λογος που το επαθα ηταν οτι μολις ειχα νοικιασει σπιτι σε μια ξενη πολη και ημουνα μονη μου χωρις δουλεια, χωρις παρεα, γενικα αγνωστη μεταξυ αγνωστων. κοντεψα να τρελαθω τοτε ηθελα μονο να κοιμηθω και να ξυπνησω μετα απο οσο χρειαζοταν (2 μηνες, 5 μηνες, 1 χρονο, αδιαφορο!!!) και να ειμαι καλα. αν δεν την παλευεις εκει που εισαι δεν ειναι κακο να τα μαζεψεις και να γυρισεις πισω αν εχεις ξεπερασει τις αντοχες σου γιατι καταλαβαινω οτι υποφερεις παρα μα παρα πολυ. το εχεις σκεφτει αυτο καθολου; λεω αυτο που θα ελεγα σε εναν δικο μου αν μου τα ελεγε αυτα που μας λες εσυ. :)

----------


## Δημήτρης001

Σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε.Πέρασα από πολλά στάδια ΙΔΨ και το συνεχές διάβασμα με έχει πετάξει στα πατώματα...λόγω του υπερβολικού άγχους μου βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια μόνο αρνητικές αναμνήσεις ενώ ο φόβος συνεχώς σε κάνει να νομίζεις οτι θα πάθεις κάτι πολύ σοβαρό ή θα τρελαθείς....εμένα με βασάνισαν πολλές ιδεοληψίες,σήμερα μου καρφώθηκε οτι επειδή σε ένα πάρτυ είχα σπρώξει ένα άτομο και είχε σκοντάψει μήπως αργότερα πέθανε ή έπαθε κάτι(ενώ τον είχα ρωτήσει μετά αν είναι καλά και μου είπε όλα οκ)...σου έχει τύχει κάτι ανάλογο?να νομίζεις οτι από ένα απλό περιστατικό κάποιος έπαθε κάτι εξαιτίας σου?Όλοι ωστόσο οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί γνωρίζουμε οτι όλα αυτά οφείλονται στο μυαλό και πουθενά αλλού....

----------


## Riaki

Μου εχει τυχει δημητρη001, και καταλαμβαινω απολυτα ποσο απαισιο πραγμα ειναι..εγω απο μωρο ειχα αυτο το προβλημα η πρωτη φορα που θαμαμαι να το επαθα, ειναι οταν ημουν 6 ετων 1η δημοτικου και ακουσα ενα κοριτσακι να λεει απλα το ονομα μου στη δασκαλα αυτο ήταν πηγα σπιτι το απογευμα και ολο το βραδυ ημουν με το αγχος και τις ενοχες τι εκανα και τι μπορει να εγινε στο κοριτσι εξαιτιας μου και τελικα το επομενο πρωι εμαθα.. οτι απλα ηθελε να καθισουμε διπλα διπλα. Αστειο.. και ασημαντο αλλα για την συγκεκριμενη ηλικια ηταν σοβαρο και μια ενδειξη οτι απο τοτε τελικα ειχα μια διαθεση για ΙΔΨ.. και απλα με τον καιρο εξελιχθηκαν εγιναν μαρτυριο.. φυσικα το γνωριζουμε καλα οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας ολα εκει διαδραματιζονται αλλα δεν μας βλεπω να καταφερνουμε και τιποτα .. Εγω ειχα ατυχημα με το αμαξι, κτυπησα ελαφρως το μπροστινο οχημα..οπου η κοπελα ηταν εγκυος, αμεσως πηγε γιατρο και ενημερωθηκα οτι ολα καλα με το μωρο της και ολα μια χαρα δεν κτυπησαν καθολου.. αλλα εδω και 5 μηνες δεν μου βγαινει απο το μυαλο μηπως επαθαν κατι μηπως παθει κατι το μωρο οταν γεννηθει η οτιδηποτε.. πηρα πολες φορες τηλεφωνο στη ασφαλιστικη με διαβεβαιωσε οτι ολα ειναι καλα και οτι ειναι σε επικοινωνια με την κοπελα και δεν εχει απαιτησει τιποτα παραπανω. μονο να τις καλυψουν τις εξετασεις που εκανε λογω του ατυχηματος ομως δεν μου βγαινει απο το μυαλο μηπως παθει κατι..... αλλα και γενικα στη ζωη μου το εχω και εγω οπως και εσυ με το παρτυ... μια μερα οδηγουσα παλι και στεκοταν στη διαβαση ενα κοριτσι αλλα περασα και μετα το ειδα, ετσι δεν σταματησα και οταν την ειδα συνεχεια σκεφτομουν αν την κτυπησα με το αμαξι? και δεν το πηρα ειδηση? ενω κατι τετοιο δεν θα ηταν λογικο.. και ομωςς !!!

----------

